# Delaware County Pa Subs Needed



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Hiring subs for light and heavy commercial accounts in and around DelCo
Fast competetive pay
Minimum equipment requirements ( 8' plow and bulk spreader) per 1 ton truck
skid steers w/ 8' boxes
loaders w/ 10' boxes or greater
tri axles w/ 10' right discharge blades or greater w/ calibrated gates
610 613 5213


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Are you still looking for equipment?


----------

